# Skin feels dry and tight



## RFC_Thistle (Feb 3, 2010)

Hmmm, thanks for dropping by. Sorry if i have p[osted this on the wrong forum/section. As above says, i have been feeling like this for a month or so now. Cant really explain it other than, if feels like i have just had a bath or a shower and constantlly have this uncomfortable feeling 24/7. Started useing mosturiser and stuff like that, helps a little but not to much. Thought it might be a dehydration issue so uped my water intake to about 4/half litters a day..nope not helping. Been using prochems test e 300 and there d-bols....any ideas guys.

Thanks

Thistle


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

do you spend a lot of time inside mate ??? heating on full blast ???

is your hygiene up to scratch ??

have your tried baby oil whilst still wet mate as you get out the shower ???


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Cocoa butter mate! When i have a shower i have the same feeling and soon as i moisturise its all good!


----------



## RFC_Thistle (Feb 3, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> do you spend a lot of time inside mate ??? heating on full blast ???
> 
> is your hygiene up to scratch ??
> 
> have your tried baby oil whilst still wet mate as you get out the shower ???


Yeah spend a lot of time inside, and yeah i was thinking the same, with the cold weather, and then hot enviorment, but i dont think its that, not for this long thats for sure. Pmsl yeah my hygiene is up to scratch otherwise the other half wouldnt go near me lol  been useing nivia for men body lotion after showers, still the same problem, and a no to baby oil cant stand that stuff, thanks for you input bud


----------



## RFC_Thistle (Feb 3, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Cocoa butter mate! When i have a shower i have the same feeling and soon as i moisturise its all good!


Yeah i know what your saying, i do this everyday with the same product i have been using for years, its nuts seems nothing helps, im not in pain just annoying and uncomfortable.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

RFC_Thistle said:


> Yeah i know what your saying, i do this everyday with the same product i have been using for years, its nuts seems nothing helps, im not in pain just annoying and uncomfortable.


Could be getting exzema mate? Hope not though!

Is there any visible change to your skin, addition of using sunbeds etc?


----------



## RFC_Thistle (Feb 3, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Could be getting exzema mate? Hope not though!
> 
> Is there any visible change to your skin, addition of using sunbeds etc?


well i hope its not that, dont have any dry patches, see that the weird thing, i touch my skin feel greasy if you no what ii mean, just like normal. Not been for a sunbed in months m8, after training the other day i went for a sauna...never lasted 5 mins, had to get out..skin was burning..all very strange. Hope its not gear related.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I doubt its gear related unless its an allergic reaction. Get yourself to the doctors in my opinion.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Also try adding a bit of stretch mark solution like bio oil into the bath when you have one, this makes my skin really nice.

would be nice if the reason was because your growing at such a rate your skins tighter because it cant keep up with the muscle and size gains lol.


----------



## RFC_Thistle (Feb 3, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> I doubt its gear related unless its an allergic reaction. Get yourself to the doctors in my opinion.


Would you not come out in red blotches or something, na your right dont think its gear related, been thinking about the docs, but im gonna feel like a pussy going in, "hey doc my skins tight" LMAO there a knock knock joke in there somewhere


----------



## RFC_Thistle (Feb 3, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Also try adding a bit of stretch mark solution like bio oil into the bath when you have one, this makes my skin really nice.
> 
> would be nice if the reason was because your growing at such a rate your skins tighter because it cant keep up with the muscle and size gains lol.


haha funny you should say that, have put on some size, i normally use an AI for water retention but my source never had any left, just waiting on them coming back in, and i do have some major bloat going on.

The other half bought me some of that sanex guff today so will give that a bash, see if that helps


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

RFC_Thistle said:


> haha funny you should say that, have put on some size, i normally use an AI for water retention but my source never had any left, just waiting on them coming back in, and i do have some major bloat going on.
> 
> The other half bought me some of that sanex guff today so will give that a bash, see if that helps


Water retention could be exactly what it is!! Thats a dramatic instant increase in size in most cases which is bound to make skin tight. Think of it in old people when they get sever water retention in somewhere like ankles, eventually their skin splits and the get sores.

I think thats what it is.


----------



## RFC_Thistle (Feb 3, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Water retention could be exactly what it is!! Thats a dramatic instant increase in size in most cases which is bound to make skin tight. Think of it in old people when they get sever water retention in somewhere like ankles, eventually their skin splits and the get sores.
> 
> I think thats what it is.


I was thinking the same thing but really hoped it wasnt. Anything i can do in the mean time till i get an Ai sorted out? stop the cycle or just man up, like i said not in any pain?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Man up b1tch!! lol. Not in pain so just ride it out untill ai arives. And in future, dont start the cycle untill you have everything on hand you divvy lol. Water retention is not healthy.


----------



## NorthernNinja (Feb 11, 2012)

Advice on here is often good mate, but you should really go and see a doctor, don't be shy. : )


----------



## RFC_Thistle (Feb 3, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Man up b1tch!! lol. Not in pain so just ride it out untill ai arives. And in future, dont start the cycle untill you have everything on hand you divvy lol. Water retention is not healthy.


Pmsl, Yeah i no my bad, but you no what its like you ask for such and such, go to colecte and expect everything to be sorted, but no AI ARGH!! to much of a temptation not to start the cycle lol Thanks for you help bud


----------



## NorthernNinja (Feb 11, 2012)

RFC_Thistle said:


> Would you not come out in red blotches or something, na your right dont think its gear related, been thinking about the docs, but im gonna feel like a pussy going in, "hey doc my skins tight" LMAO there a knock knock joke in there somewhere


Mate people go in to the doctor's with far more embarassing problems. Discussing an 'embarassing' problem with a doctor is just character building any way, it will build your confidence.


----------



## RFC_Thistle (Feb 3, 2010)

NorthernNinja said:


> Advice on here is often good mate, but you should really go and see a doctor, don't be shy. : )


Yeah m8 i know, thats why im on here and have 158 more post than you haha, welcome to uk-muscle m8


----------



## RFC_Thistle (Feb 3, 2010)

NorthernNinja said:


> Mate people go in to the doctor's with far more embarassing problems. Discussing an 'embarassing' problem with a doctor is just character building any way, it will build your confidence.


Thanks bud i may give the doctor a bash, see what happens, but think the problem has been sorted now  thanks for your input


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

RFC_Thistle said:


> Pmsl, Yeah i no my bad, but you no what its like you ask for such and such, go to colecte and expect everything to be sorted, but no AI ARGH!! to much of a temptation not to start the cycle lol Thanks for you help bud


No problem mate, let me know how you get on.


----------



## RFC_Thistle (Feb 3, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> No problem mate, let me know how you get on.


will do.


----------



## A.U.K (May 17, 2008)

Theres a good product called Oilatum. Used for dry skins, use it in your bath or on your shower cloth and then cocoa Butter afterwards.

Also see the doctor just to make sure there is no other reason that your skin feels so dry..Certain medications such as roaccutane shut down a lot of the sebaceaous glands and oli production..so maybe a med is giving you problems..


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Quit with the hot hot showers baths and saunas! They will dehydrate the skin further and are a bit harsh on it especially if you have sensitivity going on, luke warm is good enough

and finish off with a good hour long ice bath... lmao only joking about this rest it right enough


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

use a moisturiser mate lol its pretty simple


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

how much water you drinking? could be dehydration,i always get dry skin after a night on ther drink when i really dehydrated


----------



## RFC_Thistle (Feb 3, 2010)

eezy1 said:


> use a moisturiser mate lol its pretty simple


LMAO m8 dont ya think i am doing that, woudnt be on here looking for some sounds advice otherwise, but thanks for your input


----------



## RFC_Thistle (Feb 3, 2010)

HAWKUS said:


> how much water you drinking? could be dehydration,i always get dry skin after a night on ther drink when i really dehydrated


HI m8 i drink a least 4l a day, so me think im hydrated enough


----------



## RFC_Thistle (Feb 3, 2010)

HI, well just an update. I managed to get myself an AI sorted last sat and things are starting to calm down a little, went to the docs, gave me some crap stuff to put on my skin, talked about possible thyroid problem and a patch test. Anyways water retention seem to be getting better as is the tight skin, so back to training in a few days as not been able to due to the skin issues. Thaks for your help guys


----------

